# thinking of a MTCK



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm considering a good dog box. Looking into a 3 hole box with front drawer from Mountain top. I currently have 2 dogs but you never know, another could come my way. Should I also consider a 4-6 hole topper since I am close to that price??? thoughts????

Thanks, 

chris


----------



## KC Steve (Jan 6, 2004)

I have a 2 hole with top storage built to my specs from MTCK. Great outfit to work with have had mine 3-4 years without issue, great quality and met fabrication schedule.

Hope this helps


----------



## Howard (Jan 14, 2003)

I have a 4 hole topper from MTCK, great unit, well built and excellent people to work with, I highly recommend them, whichever unit you decide to go with.

Howard


----------



## mikeg (Sep 23, 2009)

I have a 2 hole with front storage,water,fan and had oversize bottom storage drawers for winger storage built. First class box and 1st class quality.


----------



## Pudelpointer (Jul 27, 2010)

I have a two hole slide in with fan/water and bottom storage, I have had it for over a year and it is as good as the day I picked it up. Great people to work with. I would suggest you go with the 3 hole, even if you do not have a third dog it is good for storage. I would think the topper is much more expensive and you lose your pickup bed completely. There is not much room left in the bed of my truck with the slide in but I can still fit a crate sideways or other stuff. Plus if you really have to you can remove the slide in from your bed. Whatever you buy from them you will be happy!

I live in NY and the ride down to VA to pick it up was not terrible.


----------



## mlp (Feb 20, 2009)

I am also thinking of a 2 hole from them. I haven't seen one up close other than the pics on their website. I have looked at some other cheeper brands and they rattle like crazy. Has anyone had any rattling/noise issues with yours?


----------



## WindyCreek (Jan 3, 2007)

I have a 3 hole MTCK slide in with storage drawer on the bottom. I bought it used from a previous owner who had used it for over three years and have used it myself for over two years including a recent trip with it to South Dakota. No issues and no rattlilng from the unit.


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks for all the input....

Chris


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Chris, GET THE 3 HOLE!!!!!! I have a 2 hole with bottom storage and fan. We have had it for almost 4 years now and it is just as good as new. No noise, dogs stay comfortable in both extremes of hot and cold. The only problem with it is that now we have 3 dogs. One has to ride in the truck


----------



## MIChessies (Sep 7, 2009)

I just picked up my MTCK three hole slide in with drawer system. I absolutely love it. You would not believe the storage room in the drawers. I only have two dogs but intend to use the third hole for storage until the next dog comes along. You will not be disappointed. John is just great to work with.


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

I choose to go with the 3 hole with front drawer storage, airing lights, fan and water! Should be ready for pick up in January! I can't wait!!!! Thanks again for all of the input!

Chris


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

Used to have a four hole topper on my F150 1/2 ton, it really was too heavy for my truck once it was loaded with dogs, equipment and supplies. 

If I was to do it again I would go with a three hole but my only concern is keeping my wingers safe, with a winger fit in those drawers?


----------



## mikeg (Sep 23, 2009)

I carry 3 "Sun of a Gun's" in my MT drawer.Love it.It would hold more.


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

Have you looked at Deerskin? 

My opinion a much better box.


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

DKR, 

Thanks.....I looked at them all including Deerskin, Ainley, Creative, Crow River ...and MTCK....I think that you can't really go wrong with any so no disrespect to the others, just choose MTCK and very happy thus far!!!

Chris


----------

